# England Footy Tips from Kings Of Odds



## KingsOfOdds (Dec 23, 2013)

By " *Redeleven-8 *" , our Tipster Team's Member:

Soccer » England » Premier League » Arsenal - Chelsea
Bet type: Asian Handicap
*Arsenal 0 1.76*, at SBOBET (21:00 CET)

Soccer » England » Premier League » Arsenal - Chelsea
Bet type: Over/Under
*1st Half OVER 1 1.82*, at SBOBET (21:00 CET)

Good luck!


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Dec 29, 2013)

*Tips released for today (Sunday) at KingsOfOdds.com*

_By " *Svelgar* ", Tipster Team Member:_

Soccer » England » Premier League » Chelsea - Liverpool
Bet type: Over/Under (Asian Goal Line)
*Under 3 -1.72*, at SBObet (17:00 CET)

_By " *Redeleven-8* ", Tipster Team Member:_

Soccer » England » Premier League » Chelsea - Liverpool
Bet type: Asian Handicap
*Liverpool +0.5 1.77*, at SBOBET (17:00 CET)

----------------------

_Good luck!  _

I may post other tips later today, but visit our forum to be
sure you won't lose any free tips!

------------------------

*We are still looking for a few good handicappers to round our team of Tipsters to 10.
Contact through the "Contact" page of our website.*


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Dec 29, 2013)

*Tips released for today (Sunday) at KingsOfOdds.com (Continued)*

_By " *Svelgar* ", Tipster Team Member:_

Soccer » England » Premier League » Tottenham - Stoke City
Bet type: 1x2
*Tottenham 1.53*, at William Hill (17:00 CET)

----------------------

*Good luck!   *


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Jan 1, 2014)

*Tip released for today (Wednesday) at KingsOfOdds.com* 

_By " *Svelgar* ", Tipster Team Member:_

Soccer » England » Premier League » Arsenal - Cardiff
Bet type: Asian Handicap
*Arsenal -1.5 1.77*, at Pinnacle (16:00 CET)

_Good luck!  _


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Jan 7, 2014)

*Tip released for today (Tuesday) at KingsOfOdds.com 
By " Redeleven-8 ", Tipster Team Member:*

Soccer » England » Conference North » Boston - Workington
Bet type: European Handicap
*Boston -1 2.0*, at William Hill (20:45 CET)

_Good luck!  _
--------------------

The "all tips free for all" period was extended until 14 January. 
It's a chance to get to know all our handicappers at work.

From 15 January we will have in effect promotional membership fees.
--------------------

Kings Of Odds are still looking for 3-4 good handicappers to 
complete our Tipster Team. Why not have the chance to get
paid by other punters too, and not only by your bookie?

Would be great if you are also handicapping American pro and
college sports, because presently we have no such tipsters.

Details here:
*http://sportsinvest.eu.pn/*


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Jan 9, 2014)

*Tip released for today (Thursday) at Kings Of Odds,
By Mauro Santangelo, Tipster Team Member:*

Soccer » England » Conference Premier » Forest Green - Hereford
Bet type: 1X2
*Forest Green 1.73*, at William Hill (20:30 CET)

_Good luck!  _


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Jan 11, 2014)

*Tips Released for Today (Saturday) at Kings Of Odds
By " Redeleven-8 " , Tipster Team Member:*

Soccer » England » Conference South » Bromley - Eastbourne Borough
Bet type: Asian Handicap
*Bromley -1 1.97*, at SBOBET (16:00 CET)

Soccer » England » Conference Premier » Southport - Hyde
Bet type: Asian Handicap
*Southport -1 2.07*, at SBOBET (16:00 CET)

_Good luck! _ 
------------

*Every tip given by our tipsters in fact is triple-proofed:*

_- Once, by entering all tips under their tipster profiles at "Oddsportal"
- Second, by giving the tip with full details in our Private Forum 
(everything posted there gets time stamped and can not be edited later)
- Third time, by sending every tip to the "surveillance" email address
of "forum.bettingadvice" (the condition to be approved to post in a
special section of their forum)._


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Jan 14, 2014)

*Tip Released for Today (Tuesday) at Kings Of Odds,
By " Redeleven - 8 ", Tipster Team Member:*

Soccer » England » Conference Premier » Welling - Hyde
Bet type: Asian Handicap
*Welling -1 1.7,* at Pinnacle (20:45 CET)


Good luck! 

_The membership payment info is posted on our
" Membership " webpag_e.


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Jan 16, 2014)

*Tip Released for Today (Thursday) at Kings Of Odds
By " Redeleven - 8 " , Tipster Team Member:*

Soccer » England » Conference Premier » Alfreton - Tamworth
Bet Type: 1X2, Full time
*Alfreton 1.62*, at BET365 (20:30 CET)

_Good luck!_ 

======================

This is our second day when the tips are just for paid customers.
The above pick was randomly chosen from all our premium tips.

Today we had 5 tips from 3 handicappers.

The membership info is posted on our "membership" webpage.


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Jan 21, 2014)

*Tips Released for Today (Tuesday) at Kings Of Odds*

_By *Mauro Santangelo*, Tipster Team Member:_

Soccer » England » Conference North » Solihull - Guiseley
Asian Handicap
*Guiseley 0 2.08*, Bet365 (20:45)

_By *Dimitrios Giotas*, Tipster Team Member:_

Soccer » England » League Two » Chesterfield - Rochdale
1X2
*Rochdale 3.90*, Bet365 (20:45)

_Good luck! _ 

======================

Today until now there were released 11 premium tips by 
5 handicappers.
The above 2 tips are randomly chosen from all the premium tips.

_There is still place for 3-4 good and serious tipsters in 
our Tipster Team. Contact through our "Contact" webpage._


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Jan 25, 2014)

*Tip released for Today (Saturday) from Kings Of Odds,*
*By Mauro Santangelo, Tipster Team Member:*

Soccer » England » League Two » Northampton - Chesterfield
Bet type: 1X2
*Chesterfield 1.95*, at Bet365 (16:00 CET)

_Good luck!_ 

---------------

For today until 9:30 CET (our 1st regular posting time-limit of 
the day) there were released 7 premium tips by 3 handicappers. 
The above tip is randomly chosen from all the premium tips.

_8 spots are completed from the total of 12 available on 
our "Tipster Team". 
If you consider yourself a good, serious and passionate 
handicapper and bettor, and want to make a good extra 
income or even a full time income for what you're already 
doing, apply by contacting us through our "Contact" webpage._


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Jan 27, 2014)

*Tip Released for Today (Monday) at Kings Of Odds,*
*By Mauro Santangelo, Tipster Team Member:*

Soccer » England » League Two » Scunthorpe - Fleetwood Town
Bet type: 1X2
*Scunthorpe 2.42*, at Pinnacle (20:45 CET)

_Good luck!_ 

For today until 15:30 CET (our 2nd regular posting time-limit of 
the day) there were released 7 premium tips by 4 tipsters. 
The above tip is randomly chosen from all the premium tips
released for today.

----------------

_The "Table View Stats"  of every tipster were updated until 26 Jan
with all their tips and results. In the next 4 days the tipsters should
update their "Overall Stats", which will be whown in the same tables.

The "Table View Stats" of each tipster can be accessed from our
website's "Tipster Team" webpage, from the link-buttons inside 
each tipster's profile._


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Jan 28, 2014)

*Tip Released for Today (Tuesday) at Kings Of Odds*,
By "*Redeleven-8"*, Tipster Team Member:

Soccer » England » Championship » Derby - Yeovil
Asian Handicap
*Derby -1 1.78*, Pinnacle (20:45 CET)

_Good luck!_ 

For today until 15:30 CET (our 2nd regular posting time-limit of 
the day) there were released 9 premium tips by 3 tipsters. 
The above tip is randomly chosen from all the premium tips
released for today.

----------------
_I am looking to complete our tipster team with 3-4 more
serious people, who are good in what they do - giving tips
which in the long run are making happy the followers'
betting bankrolls. 
Contact through our "Contact" webpage._


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Feb 3, 2014)

*Tip Released for Today (Monday) at Kings Of Odds*,
By " *Redeleven-8* ", Tipster Team Member:

Soccer » England » Premier League » Manchester City - Chelsea
Bet type: Asian Handicap
*Manchester City -0.5 1.94*, at SBOBET (21:00 CET)  

_Good luck! _ 

---------------
Until 15:30 CET  there were released 4 premium tips 
by 2 Team tipsters, and there will be other tips later
from Greekbanker23. The above tip is randomly chosen
from all the premium tips released for today.

_There is a new "Special Status" tipster on our site, "G Sports". 
Details in our forum's "Info Forum" section.
The balance of G Sports' first 2 days at our site:
10 Won - 5 Lost - 1 Pushed / Won 1.56% of bankroll_
----------------
I am looking to complete our tipster team with 3-4 more
serious people, who are good in what they do - giving tips
which in the long run are making happy the followers'
betting bankrolls. 
Contact through our "Contact" webpage.


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Feb 15, 2014)

*Update for Today (Saturday) at Kings Of Odds*

Tip released by "*G Sports*", Special Status Tipster:

Soccer » England » FA Cup » Manchester City - Chelsea
0.5% - Asian Handicap, at Pinnacle - Manchester City +0.25 -244 (18:15 CET)

_Good luck!_

This tip is one of the 8 tips for today of the "V2 System".

Here are G Sports' stats since joining Kings Of Odds:
Overall (After 14 Days):
76 Won - 30 Lost - 5 Pushed / Won 26.452% of bankroll
---------------

_Are you a good and serious handicapper? 
Come and join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds. 
Details_ _through our "Contact" webpage!_


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Feb 18, 2014)

*Update for Today (Tuesday) at Kings Of Odds*

_Tip released by *Mauro Santangelo*, Tipster Team member:_

Soccer » England » League One » Coventry - Carlisle
Bet Type: Asian Handicap
*Coventry -0.5 1.90*, at Sbobet (20:45 CET)

_Good luck!   _

For today until 15:30 CET there were released 11 premium tips 
by 3 Tipster Team members. 
The above tips are randomly chosen from all these premium tips.
---------------
_Are you a good and serious handicapper? 
Come and join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds. 
Details through our "Contact" webpage!_


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Mar 11, 2014)

*Update for Today (Tuesday) at Kings Of Odds*

Tip released by *Mauro Santangelo*, Tipster Team member:

Soccer » England » League Two » Oxford Utd - Cheltenham
Bet type: 1x2
*Cheltenham 3.10*, Bet365 (20:45 CET)

Good luck!

For today until 15:30 CET there were released 8 premium 
tips by 3 Tipster Team members.
The above tip was randomly chosen from all the premium tips.
-------------

How you can see every tipsters' detailed results/stats?
Go to the "Tipsters" webpage.

Here you have all tipsters' profile information.
Inside each tipster profile you will see 2 big
image-links: 

One called "*Forum Stats*" - this one
leads inside our private forum to the respective
tipsters's all posted tips and results, all with the
original timestamps.

One called "*Table view Stats*" - this one
leads to the table view stats and overall stats of
the respective tipster, made in a "once glance
view all" style, which is containing all the tips from 
the private forum.
-------------

_Are you a good and serious sports-bettor? 
Come and join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds.
Details through our "Contact" webpage._


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Mar 31, 2014)

*Update for Today (Monday) at Kings Of Odds*

Tip released by *Dimitrios Giotas*, Tipster Team member:

Soccer » England » Premier League » Sunderland - West Ham
Bet Type: 1X2
*Sunderland 2.20*, Pinnacle (21:00 CET)

Good luck!

This is a premium tip.
-------------
*Massive changes are coming up effective 1 April at
Kings Of Odds!*

- All memberships (week and month) will be fully 
guaranteed to all tipsters, regarding both the 
tipster's performance criteria and the minimum tips 
per period criteria
- You will have access just to the tipster's tips which 
you will chose to have subscription membership to
- The tipsters will establish their owns weekly and
monthly subscription membership fees, and they
can not change the prices for at least 2 months
- Every tip can be given for 1, 2, 3, or 4 units,
1 unit being equal with 1% of the bankroll
- There will be a new tips posting schedule, more
simple than the actual one

-------------

_Are you a good and serious sports-bettor? 
Join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds!
Details through our "Contact" webpage!_
---------------


----------



## kingzone (Apr 14, 2014)

Never follow Arsenal!!!


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Apr 15, 2014)

*Update for Today (Tuesday) at Kings Of Odds*

Premium tip released by *Dimitrios Giotas*, 
Tipster Team Member:

Soccer » England » Premier League » Arsenal - West Ham
Bet Type: Over/Under
*Under 2.5 2.40*, SBOBET (20:45 CET)

Free tip by "*The BetBrain*", Special Status Tipster:

Soccer » England » Premier League » Arsenal - West Ham 
Bet Type: Asian Handicap
*West Ham +1.5 1.90*, Pinnacle (20:45 CET)

Good luck!
--------------- 

_Are you a good and serious sports-bettor? 
Join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds, have you own 
sports-tipping business!
Details through our "Contact" webpage._
---------------


----------



## KingsOfOdds (May 3, 2014)

*Update for Today (Saturday) at Kings Of Odds*

Free tip by " *The BetBrain* ", Special Status tipster:

Soccer » England » Premier League » Aston Villa - Hull City 
Bet Type: Asian Handicap
*Aston Villa -0.25 2.21*, Pinnacle (16:00 CET)

Good luck!
--------------- 

We pity all those who are not subscribed for Tomas. 

He's a well proven solid tipster in the 4 months of our site's 
existence. You are not interested in volleyball, and that's why
you are not signing up? What a foolish thing... 
If you are a real bettor looking at this as a business, you won't
care what sports are the tips on, if you are making a nice profit!

Just look at Tomas' stats and results going to his profile's stats
buttons (in the "Tipsters" webpage) and think about what you're
losing out on...
--------------- ---------------

_Are you good and serious sports-bettor? 
Join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds, have you own 
sports-tipping business!
Details through our "Contact" webpage._
---------------


----------



## KingsOfOdds (May 11, 2014)

*Update for Today (Sunday) at Kings Of Odds*

Free tip by " *The BetBrain* ",  Special Status tipster:

Soccer » England » Championship » Derby - Brighton 
Bet Type: 1X2
*Derby 1.90*, Pinnacle, 18:15 CET

Good luck!
---------------

_Are you a good and serious sports-bettor? 
Join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds, have you own 
sports-tipping business!
Details through our "Contact" webpage._


----------

